# Identity



## gameroftheuk

how do u say:
"I'm really 14 years old, i just try to hide my identity, I'm afraid of online predators!"


----------



## Crescent

Мне четырнадцать лет, но я пытаюсь скрывать свой возраст*, так как опосаюсь _хищников в Интернете_.

*Actually, the word ''identity'' translates literally to russian as ''личность'' - but in your sentence, I've deliberatly replaced it with ''age'' - because 'личность' doesn't sound very well in russian, in this context, in my opinion. 

P.S. _хищников в Интернете - predators online:_ I have to admit that this also sounds rather...artificial.  But nothing else seems to come to mind! 
Let's see what the other memebers think!


----------



## Stripped

In this context I'd translate "identity" as "реальные данные" or "информация о себе". Thus, "мне 14 и я стараюсь не раскрывать данных о себе..."
"Интернет-хищники" - yes, such an expression does exist (at least, on the Russian version of the Microsoft site). My version would be "интернет-маньяки", although it bears a slightly different connotation (more like 'net addicts).


----------



## Doktor Zlo

Do you think _(сексуальных) маньяков _could substitute for _хищников_?


----------



## Q-cumber

"хищники" is the correct translation of "predators", yet the word sounds weird in the context. "Маньяки", as proposed by* Doktor Zlo*, sound much better.


----------



## Kolan

gameroftheuk said:


> how do u say:
> "I'm really 14 years old, i just try to hide my identity, I'm afraid of online predators!"


Мне действительно 14 лет, я просто пытаюсь скрыть свои личные данные. Я боюсь Сетевых хищников.

_Маньяки _- необязательно хищники.


----------



## tkekte

Why not just say я боюсь педофилов?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Doktor Zlo said:


> Do you think _(сексуальных) маньяков _could substitute for _хищников_?


 
Well, this can not only necessarily imply sexual context...anyway...I am feeling wearing about replying on this subject to a person with a name like yours you should know all about it already


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Kolan said:


> Мне действительно 14 лет, я просто пытаюсь скрыть свои личные данные. Я боюсь Сетевых хищников.
> 
> _Маньяки _- необязательно хищники.


 

I would put it the other way around: Хищники - необязательно маньяки.

Маньяки по определению хищники, я не знаю, бывают ли латентные маньяки. вернее. называются ли латентные психопаты маньяками.

At any rate, though this is slightly beyond the point, but that is really what made me doubt it is paedophiles that we are talking about here, I do not quite see how exactly paedophiles can hurt you on the net against your will if you have a bit of brain and refuse to deal with them and evidently this person has got that brain?


----------



## tkekte

A "net predator" is a person who solicits children through the internet. Euphemism for a pedophile. I don't think such an euphimism exists in Russian... so the easiest it to say "pedophiles".


----------



## spacealligator

Setwale_Charm said:


> Well, this can not only necessarily imply sexual context...anyway...I am feeling wearing about replying on this subject to a person with a name like yours you should know all about it already



SetWale, did you mean to say "I am feeling weary about...," or is this a saying in English I am not aware of?

As to the sentence under consideration,  "I'm really 14 years old, i just try to hide my identity, I'm afraid of online predators!"

I would translate it as:

*Мне на самом деле четырнадцать лет. Я всего лишь пытаюсь скрыть личные данные. Я боюсь сексуальных преступников в сети.*

I do not like "маньяк" and "педофил" because they have specific medical connotations; and "хищник" just doesn't sound right. I tried to make it general enough where all these terms can be subsumed under it - just like with "online predator."


----------



## tkekte

"Сексуальный преступник" sounds like "sexy criminal" to me.


----------



## spacealligator

tkekte said:


> "Сексуальный преступник" sounds like "sexy criminal" to me.



Хотя так действительно может показаться на первый взгляд, в этом виновато часто неверное, да и вообще излишнее использование английских слов в современном русском языке. Эквивалент слова "sexy" - это "сексапильный". Перевод же слова "сексуальный", так и будет, "sexual". In English, one can also say that somebody is very "sexual;" this, however, does not make a "sexual criminal" a "sexy criminal."


----------



## Crescent

spacealligator said:


> Хотя так действительно может показаться на первый взгляд, в этом виновато часто неверное, да и вообще излишнее использование английских слов в современном русском языке. Эквивалент слова "sexy" - это "сексапильный". Перевод же слова "сексуальный", так и будет, "sexual". In English, one can also say that somebody is very "sexual;" this, however, does not make a "sexual criminal" a "sexy criminal."



Oh, my!  I just couldn't help but giggle, ever so slightly, at ''_sexy criminal'_', spacealligator. 

Even thought I think the majority of your paragraph is excellent, and exactly what our thread-starter seemed to be looking for, I still think that... "_cексуальный преступник_" isn't quite the right translation for it. 

Please forgive me if I'm just splitting hairs,   but as Setwale said - ''predators'' doesn't necessarily imply sexual context, does it? 

On the other hand, I agree, of course, that ''хищник'' is too literal - but doesn't it just bring a smile to your face when you see that word, and imagine a huge, golden and black-spotted leopard jumping out of the computer screen to pounce on its prey..?  

(or, perhaps, it is just my rather wild imagination. )


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> imagine a huge, golden and black-spotted leopard jumping out of the computer screen to pounce on its prey..?
> 
> (or, perhaps, it is just my rather wild imagination. )


Well, if we look into the philogenetic roots, a *leopard *is the of same nature as a *kitten*, just bigger, golden and black-spotted. Both would fit well in any computer screen.


----------



## spacealligator

Мне кажется, что вся проблема в том, что английский язык склонен к обобщениям, а русский наоборот очень конкретен. Thus the words "online predator" can include a whole number of deviants - maniacs, pedophiles, criminals, etc. В русском же, маньяк - это маньяк (он может быть педофилом, а может и не быть), педофил - это педофил (он может детей только издалека любить), а преступник - это преступник (он переступает закон, а вовсе необязательно моральные правила). Все как бы более четко обозначено. Russian just doesn't have these over-arching, over-generalizing categories. Some hacker who destroys servers can potentially be called an "online predator." English is more flexible, which creates for ease of communication, but a less meaningful communication - "What do you mean 'online predator'?"


----------



## Q-cumber

*spacealligator*

Небольшая поправка "*преступает* закон".


> *преступать*
> v. (perf. >преступить) violate, contravene, transgress
> 
> 2) перен. Нарушать (закон, правило и т.п.), не считаться (с каким-л. законом, правилом, нормой и т.п.).



Или в контексте можно использовать совершенную форму глагола - "переступить закон".


----------



## spacealligator

Спасибо, Q-Cumber, я сам сомневался в этом месте, но проверить было лень.


----------

